# This is why I love urban dictionary



## CuongNhuka (Jul 13, 2009)

This is there definition for Cuong:


> 1.the most unique and most studly person in Philly.
> 
> a sex machine
> 
> ...






And for Nhu:


> 1. Sexy, pretty and has the sexiest hair.
> Nhus are usually thought as being graceful and looking very delicate. "Hey did you see that Nhu today?"




And heres the first definition for Hubbard (if I post any of the others I'll be kicked off this site)


> An uncool, slow, unfashionable, annoying, awkward or stupid cyclist. Often identified by wearing a helmet that is more than 15 years old, poor judgement on the road or by the ridiculous cargo they carry on their bike. In a racing context hubbards are identified by having unshaven legs, riding a Giant or by an inability go round a corner with the peleton without almost causing a crash. Recumbent cyclists are automatically hubbards.
> "Did you see that guy racing on a Softride?"
> 
> "Yeah, what a hubbard"


----------



## Big Don (Jul 13, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> And heres the first definition for Hubbard


I thought the first definition was "An old mother"...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2009)

Eh, we also found hoaky religions, live in cupboards, etc.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Eh, we also *found hoaky religions*, live in cupboards, etc.


 
I _knew_ that had to be you!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2009)

Naw, no relation.


----------

